
Hacker News Highlights: April and May 2018 - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-highlights-april-may-2018/
======
lifeisstillgood
I was recently reminded just how unusual this place (HN) is - I think there
was a common thread between HN and Reddit, and so I followed the link from HN
and read a fairly tame comment that drew quite shocking personal vitriol, and
there was no community correction, no obvious moderator action. I closed the
tab.

The weather "out there" is pretty horrible. It's much nicer here by the warm
fire.

And we should thank pg, dang and the many other moderators and commenters for
keeping that fire going. communities at scale is hard.

------
samcampbell
Love it. IMHO comments are the best part of HN. I always read the top few
comments before clicking the linked URL.

~~~
asafira
I always feel somewhat bad when I do this, but it really is much easier to
read the first few comments. For really long articles, I often only read the
beginning, catch something I want to comment on, and hope I didn't need the
rest for my comment to be valuable.

It's not great, and honestly feels a little like in high school when you
didn't actually do the full reading assignment for english class, but it can
be hard to keep yourself to high standards.

~~~
Bromskloss
The articles are almost never as short and to the point as they could have
been. The article authors are at fault.

------
andy_ppp
This is great and I would love you to keep doing this, however couldn’t HN
software be made better so I could follow people and provide many different
ways to surface fascinating commentary? Even being able to see what people had
favourited over the last month would give another great list of incredible
commentary from all the clever people here.

~~~
IanCal
Some of this I expect could be built with the HN API, though I don't think
favourites are part of it.

------
amingilani
Is this a regular thing? I've never seen a highlight post by YC before.

~~~
dang
Almost regular: [https://hn.algolia.com/?query=hacker-news-
highlights&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=hacker-news-
highlights&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

~~~
amingilani
Thanks, Daniel!

------
js2
I switched to White Mountain (from Fage) based on that thread. So delicious.
Especially with homemade granola and a dollop of honey. Thank you HN.

------
ep103
This is cool, I hope you guys keep posting these

------
sachinag
Hacker Daily appears to have gone weekly, but that's another good roundup
source:
[https://hackerdaily.simplecast.fm/](https://hackerdaily.simplecast.fm/) ;
[https://hackerdaily.co/](https://hackerdaily.co/)

------
yread
I try to collect interesting comments on /r/HNDepthHub. I would appreciate any
help

------
dchuk
This is a neat way to highlight interesting things going on here, but as
others are pointing out, it surfaces the challenges of a temporal ranking
system creates...this was a very manually curated post that could probably be
easily automated.

A few of us have been chatting at
[https://hackerforums.co](https://hackerforums.co) because of this after a
thread here made me realize many others pined for the bulletin board systems
of old. It’s much quieter than day 1/2 but it’s still healthy.

I have a draft thread in the works that highlights how it’s all running and
how it’s done growth-wise since launch, hoping to get it posted next week.

~~~
Eug894
Hi, man! I saw your forum had experienced spam-bots attack. I have a
suggestion...

Do you know any messenger app based on replicating database in which users'
messages are acknowledged by their transfer history through a social graph?
So, a new user must ask several registered ones to broadcast the creation of a
new node in that social graph, and then he will be able to post his messages
by relaying them to the rest of the system through those users who registered
him. Spam-bots could be then filtered out by black-lists...

Simple idea, I'm sure someone had to make it already. Do you know any? Thanks
for the effort!

~~~
Eug894
I implied just sharded database of messages, no need to replicate it. With
customizable filters along data transfer path, of course.

------
gregorymichael
Love the focus on positivity and encouragement here. Such a great
counterbalance against the cynism that's so easy to popup.

~~~
alexandercrohde
As a counterpoint, I love the conflict on HN. I usually go to reddit for my
warm-fuzzies, but when it comes to making sense of the world HN is my favorite
spot on the internet.

That said, I'm slightly conflating intellectual rigor with standoffishness.
I'm not sure that they have to go together (but it seems they often do), but
I'd rather have both than neither.

------
smpetrey
I'm digging these Highlights. Very handy.

------
Bukhmanizer
I prefer the n-gate highlights. [http://n-gate.com/](http://n-gate.com/)

~~~
Keloo
"please complete the captcha to continue" and the spinner spins forever.

No errors in the console.

~~~
dooglius
It's doing that based on the referer being hacker news

------
sixhobbits
I'm always surprised at how in 2018, screenshots are often the fastest and
most aesthetic way to share a few paragraphs of text. Considering the amount
of text shared like this, I would have thought that there would be more
search-friendly alternatives

~~~
SloopJon
I know it's easy to snipe, as we often do here on HN, but a series of
screenshots with no alt text is an accessibility disaster.

~~~
klez
To be fair, in this case the original comment is linked to, so one just needs
to click the link to have a text version of the screenshot.

------
alando46
Why they gotta be using Safari

~~~
kccqzy
Safari is a fine choice of browser, especially if you still want to browse and
read some documents instead of interacting with a web app.

